# When do Tribune get the data for new channels?



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

LFCTV is launching on Thursday and there's no guide data for it yet. I'm concerned there won't be any,or am I being premature?

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, _I_ would tell you that it's up to the stations to make sure that Tribune not only firstly gets the guide data but also uses it. Others might say that it's up to Tribune to make sure _they_ get the data for all new channels, etc 

Of course, Pete The Zone Channels Champion will be along shortly with his tales of derring do and how he was single-handedly responsible for getting a channel on the EPG, as he does at any given opportunity


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks Carl.

I thought I'd get some advice before approaching the club. I'm not sure who's responsibility it is at the mment.


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2002)

IIRC, like Carl said, the station has to provide the details, not tribune go chasing it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure Pete will point out that, even if the channel do provide the details, Tribune don't always use them. Not sure whether that's the complete story of course


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've not been able to get listings for Liverpool FC - so I doubt Tribune have.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I'm sure Pete will point out that, even if the channel do provide the details, Tribune don't always use them. Not sure whether that's the complete story of course


I'm prepared to try and help out on this despite my longstanding and well known inability to appreciate almost any variety of sports that involve teams of 11 or 15 men running up and down a muddy pitch for 90 minutes kicking round or oval shaped balls. I quite like the sport involving a team of 11 men who use a bat to hit a funny small red shaped ball with a seam.

My advice would be as follows though:-

(a) Approach Liverpool FC saying you are a keen fan and that you record programs on Tivo which is similar to Sky+ but better.

(b) If you can then secure the support of Liverpool FC to also supply listing data to Tribune so that they can be on Tivo (basically the same data they will produce for Sky from the same computer spreadsheet at their end should be fine) then mention that success here and I will PM Raisltin with the email addresses of a couple of contacts at Tribune in the US (especially a rather enthusiastic lady called Amy) who may be able to get this sorted out.

Staff at Tribune in the US seem a little more susceptible to the argument that they ought to be covering all channels that are also willing to provide data to Tribune than Ken Carter at Tribune's European office. Ken is on record in an email to me last October as saying "We only supply channels for which we have a paying customer. No one is willing to pay us to edit the channels you mention. At such time as a customer pays us to add them we will do so."

Now Ken has never explained to me exactly who is paying Tribune for the channels that they do provide and whether it is just Tivo or if he is implying that may be some how Sky pays Tribune something to carry listings of any of their channels that are part of their subscription packages. If of course only Tivo is willing to pay for new channels listed by Tribune then you have to ask why Tivo omit paying for some new Freesat channels as they do seem to be paying for plenty of other equally obscure subscription Sky channels to have listings. And clearly LFC has a lot of fans who are very dedicated to catching every game.

Basically it only worked out for Zone Thriller because Zone was already supply Tribune for other channels (although channels they had acquired from other companies like the Horror channel) so their PR man George knew all about Tribune and had contacts there and was more than happy to add Zone Thriller to their feed to Tribune. However for TrueMovies I'm not clear exactly what was happening but I believe that was restored to the Tivo EPG because Tribune had a previous relationship with Chartshow, who own TrueMovies, and it was only through neglect that the feed had been allowed to fall away. So when I gave a small friendly kick by the way of an email to the top EPG person at Tribune in the US Ken and co at Tribune Europe seem to have been persuaded they ought to get this feed going again.

However given the fact that major recent news channel additions like Al Jazeerah, France24 and Russia Today have no Tivo EPG listings and that at present Tribune even seems to be resisting adding details for the new Zone Romantica (I believe because Tribune are probably now in a "this is a legacy service we are doing the absolute minimum on" mindset) then I don't hold out that much hope for LFC but if you don't ask then you don't get.........................


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Most of the channels you list, including Zone Romantica, as not being on the TiVo EPG are also not available on Diguiguide, which suggests to me that there are issues with sourcing them.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Staff at Tribune in the US seem a little more susceptible to the argument that they ought to be covering all channels that are also willing to provide data to Tribune than Ken Carter at Tribune's European office. Ken is on record in an email to me last October as saying "We only supply channels for which we have a paying customer. No one is willing to pay us to edit the channels you mention. At such time as a customer pays us to add them we will do so."


Well, given that TMS are not a charity, or doing this for altruistic purposes, I think he has a point


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Most of the channels you list, including Zone Romantica, as not being on the TiVo EPG are also not available on Diguiguide, which suggests to me that there are issues with sourcing them.


Digiguide actually has listings for all of the following Freesat stations that Tivo (Tribune) does not have:-

167 Information Tv
168 Information Tv2
186 Legal Tv
195 Propellor Tv
197 Life One
273 RealEstate Tv
274 Real Estate Tv+1
277 Wedding Tv
278 Wedding Tv+1
280 Horse & Country
293 Living in Spain
325 Movies4Men
327 Movies4Men2
516 Russia Today
912 Playboy One

So your argument that Tribune's non listing of EPG data for all of these channels is purely due to problems sourcing the data simply does not hold water.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well, given that TMS are not a charity, or doing this for altruistic purposes, I think he has a point


OK but then who is paying Uncle Ken to happily add listings without any chasing on our part for Five US, Five Life, More4, Pop Girl, Motors Tv and various other recent real channel additions that are not just +1 variants (which require negligible further work by Tribune).

And who is paying Digiguide to carry the other Freesat channels listed above that Tivo/Tribune can't currently be bothered to have listings for?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Digiguide actually has listings for all of the following Freesat stations that Tivo (Tribune) does not have:-
> 
> 167 Information Tv
> 168 Information Tv2
> ...


I've never even herad of those channel, let alone made any arguments about why or why not Tribune doesn't have them!

You were talkking about Zone Romantica, Al Jazeerah, France24 and Russia Today. I confess I missed Russia Today on the Digiguide list, but those others are not on Digiguide, which I repeat suggests that they are not easily available.

Of course it's unlikely that Tribune will go out of its way to get listings for a channlels whose TiVo-owning audience is likely to be in single figures at best. I don't know what proportion of TiVo owners have Sky, but that segment will be the ones who are most likely to have jacked it in and gone for Sky Plus, so I'd guess it was well under 5,000 by now. Given the tiny % of the Sky audience these channels get, a phone box would confortable hold them.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> And who is paying Digiguide to carry the other Freesat channels listed above that Tivo/Tribune can't currently be bothered to have listings for?


Me. Diguiguide is a paid-for service.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Me. Diguiguide is a paid-for service.


Yes but Digiguide only charges around £8 per annum and Tivo is still charging Raisltin, Carl and others £120 per annum for their sub. So surely you would expect the Tivo service to be far more comprehensive and accurate at over 15 times the price. 

Of course certain Tivo members, like yourself TCM, who have had lifetime subs from new in 2000 have now only paid around £29 per annum for their annual Tivo Sub (not factoring in loss of interest on the £200) but that's still over 3 times as much per annum as Digiguide charges you.......................

So what's Tribune's excuse for less comprehensive coverage than Digiguide then?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Hazarding a guess - Tribune & Tivo came to an arrangement about costs and services in 1999/2000 and the bulk of that agreement continues in place. There are many more channels on all platforms. When an obscure channel with virtually no audience doesn't actively contact Tribune to provide good data in a timely fashion Tribune have no contractual obligation with Tivo to chase the channel.
When a major channel adds a +1 or add on (e.g. C4+1 FiveLife) then Tribune add it to Tivo because there are plenty of other people paying for data feed too.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Yes but Digiguide only charges around £8 per annum and Tivo is still charging Raisltin, Carl and others £120 per annum for their sub. So surely you would expect the Tivo service to be far more comprehensive and accurate at over 15 times the price.
> 
> Of course certain Tivo members, like yourself TCM, who have had lifetime subs from new in 2000 have now only paid around £29 per annum for their annual Tivo Sub (not factoring in loss of interest on the £200) but that's still over 3 times as much per annum as Digiguide charges you.......................
> 
> So what's Tribune's excuse for less comprehensive coverage than Digiguide then?


Basic market economics Pete. If Digiguide doesn't provide the listing for channels I want, I'll stop buying it. The same does not apply to TiVo's EPG where i have no choice beyond junking TiVo altogether.

Of course the £10 a month does not purely pay for the creation of the EPG as you well know, nor does Digiguide's data have the same metadata as TiVos.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> OK but then who is paying Uncle Ken to happily add listings without any chasing on our part for Five US, Five Life, More4, Pop Girl, Motors Tv and various other recent real channel additions that are not just +1 variants (which require negligible further work by Tribune).


Erm... the channels themselves, or their agents 



TCM2007 said:


> Basic market economics Pete. If Digiguide doesn't provide the listing for channels I want, I'll stop buying it. The same does not apply to TiVo's EPG where i have no choice beyond junking TiVo altogether.


Plus, with DG, there's nothing to stop a user creating their own programme info for any given channel, in fact they actively promote it as [User Channels.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Erm... the channels themselves, or their agents


Wrong. You are paying Carl - £120 per annum. Compared to only £8 for Digiguide. Surely you feel annoyed at paying £120 per annum and not even getting £8 worth of channel listings.



> Plus, with DG, there's nothing to stop a user creating their own programme info for any given channel, in fact they actively promote it as [User Channels.


But I didn't pay Tribune for the listings to get them all myself. I could use a DVD recorder if I wanted to do things the hard way.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> The same does not apply to TiVo's EPG where i have no choice beyond junking TiVo altogether.


Well your only choice is to sell your Tivo and recover a good part of your Lifetime Subscription that way.

Raisltin and Carl do of course have the privilege of stopping their subscription if they are dissatisfied but they have had to pay a great deal more in total to enjoy having that privilege.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> Hazarding a guess - Tribune & Tivo came to an arrangement about costs and services in 1999/2000 and the bulk of that agreement continues in place. There are many more channels on all platforms.
> 
> When an obscure channel with virtually no audience doesn't actively contact Tribune to provide good data in a timely fashion Tribune have no contractual obligation with Tivo to chase the channel.
> When a major channel adds a +1 or add on (e.g. C4+1 FiveLife) then Tribune add it to Tivo because there are plenty of other people paying for data feed too.


I still think that the fact that Digiguide are covering certain channels Tivo aren't on Freesat might be used to embarass Tribune in to adding them.

Contrary to what TCM claims about France 24, Russia Today and Al Jazeerah English being obscure channels the business plan of these channels is to be available in English speaking territories worldwide including USA, Canada, UK, Australia and NZ plus in the many other places where there are large English speaking communities - even if as a second language.

Also adding a news channel is very little work as it can basically be done on a template and reviewed once every month without going horrendously wrong, whereas a channel like BBC1, or Five etc has to be reviewed and amended weekly.

The only reason for Tivo sticking to the original deal on Lifetime Subs in the UK is because if word spreads that they suddenly pull out of existing markets and leave existing users in the lurch they won't easily be able to sell any Lifetimes in Australia, China, India or wherever else. With the internet if a company loses its reputation it loses it globally. Lifetime subs make sense in the early days both to bring in cash to defray high startup costs in a territory and to bring in initial users at lower cost to then have good feelings about the product and recommend it to their friends and relations.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Contrary to what TCM claims about France 24, Russia Today and Al Jazeerah English being obscure channels .


You are claiming Russia Today is a mainstream channel?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Wrong. You are paying Carl - £120 per annum. Compared to only £8 for Digiguide. Surely you feel annoyed at paying £120 per annum and not even getting £8 worth of channel listings.


You are not paying £120 a year for the EPG alone, you are paying for the TiVo service, of which the EPG is a part.

BTW I note on Digiguide's website they say they have some technical issues with how Zone Romantica is being delivered to them - perhaps the same issues are facing Tribune.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I wonder if Virgin 1 will get guide data from day 1?

I suspect so....


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> I'm prepared to try and help out on this despite my longstanding and well known inability to appreciate almost any variety of sports that involve teams of 11 or 15 men running up and down a muddy pitch for 90 minutes kicking round or oval shaped balls.


That's very noble of you 

I've followed your advice and somebody at the club is "looking into it".

Thanks all.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Wrong.


No surprise there then. Okay, I take your point 



Pete77 said:


> Surely you feel annoyed at paying £120 per annum and not even getting £8 worth of channel listings.


No, actually I'm quite happy with the value placed on the EPG and meta-data that makes my Tivo work; most of the time


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> That's very noble of you
> 
> I've followed your advice and somebody at the club is "looking into it".
> 
> Thanks all.


Good news tonight Raisltin which may give you some cause for hope with LFC.

Tribune have just added listings to the Tivo service on Ch158 for Film24, which used to previously be occupied by the now defunct Bonanza channel (which never had any EPG listings although did have a Tivo logo thanks to Aerialplug). Now the listings are quite minimal being only a program name and a brief fairly generic one line description of the program but at least they are there - which is a start.

Film24 seems a fairly serious effort at an FTA film channel on Freesat that features both documentaries about film making and some older films too. The fact that they have shelled out the extra readies for a channel in the mid 100s rather than just accepting an allocation in the 300s suggests they are also fairly keen to acquire viewers.

Anyhow getting back to the topic if Tribune can suddenly add listings no one had been pressing them on for Film24 yet does not manage to do so for Zone Romantica (when Zone is already a Tribune data supplier) then what exactly lies behind all this? What is the nature of the special relationship between Tribune and Film24 that has provided these listings but does not provide listings for the Wine Channel, Wedding Tv etc, etc. Can we perhaps assume that somewhere in the background Film24 is in fact owned by an operator of other more well known channels already supplying data to Tribune. But then that doesn't seem to have helped with getting the listings started for Zone Romantica.

Mysteriouser and mysteriouser. The plot thickens. Can Ken from Tribune perhaps tell us exactly what determines their policy as to which new channels do and do not get added to the Tivo EPG.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Tribune have just added listings to the Tivo service on Ch158 for Film24, which used to previously be occupied by the now defunct Bonanza channel (which never had any EPG listings although did have a Tivo logo thanks to Aerialplug). Now the listings are quite minimal being only a program name and a brief fairly generic one line description of the program but at least they are there - which is a start.
> 
> Film24 seems a fairly serious effort at an FTA film channel on Freesat that features both documentaries about film making and some older films too.


Are those listings really correct? Teleshopping during the day, seriously?

I don't mind minimal listings as long as they are correct. They seem to only have the rights to one movie called "Classic Film" which they show over and over, and the "signoff" from 04:15-06:00 each day is listed as an episode of The Office USA


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mrtickle said:


> Are those listings really correct? Teleshopping during the day, seriously?


This is a lot less teleshopping than a channel such as Sky Three or FTN has.



> They seem to only have the rights to one movie called "Classic Film" which they show over and over, and the "signoff" from 04:15-06:00 each day is listed as an episode of The Office USA


Classic Film is a generic listing and I believe they actually show numerous different films in this slot. These films are properly listed by Digiguide.


----------



## technoflare (Nov 7, 2002)

I am an engineer working on LFC TV, and have already mentioned the subject to them (I was hoping Tribune would get there data from Sky).

If anyone can give me a number and contact details for Tribune maybe I can help make this happen.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

technoflare said:


> I am an engineer working on LFC TV, and have already mentioned the subject to them (I was hoping Tribune would get there data from Sky).
> 
> If anyone can give me a number and contact details for Tribune maybe I can help make this happen.


I have sent you a PM with further suggested contact details at Tribune Media Services.

However most of the senior staff at Tribune Media Services have publicly listed contact details at-

www.tms.tribune.com/contacts.html

Ken Carter and Kathleen Tolstrup probably have the greatest control over the Tivo EPG services provided by Tribune in Europe.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

technoflare said:


> I am an engineer working on LFC TV, and have already mentioned the subject to them (I was hoping Tribune would get there data from Sky).
> 
> If anyone can give me a number and contact details for Tribune maybe I can help make this happen.


The only listing Sky are allowed to provide Tribune with are those of the Sky channels.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Once again the mis-understanding that 'Satellite = Sky' rears its head


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Once again the mis-understanding that 'Satellite = Sky' rears its head


I don't think there is any misunderstanding.

I understand full well that the only actual directly Sky run channels are those with the word Sky in the channel title. However to complicate matters Sky do have a business relationship on one level with channels that are not their own branded channels but that are subscription channels within their pay channel packages (eg British Eurosport) and also on another level still even with those channels which are broadcast FTA but that are still listed in the Sky EPG. In the latter case Sky get significant payments from the broadcasters for inclusion of their program details in the Sky EPG.

Thus in terms of the Sky marketing proposition and reception platform the only channels on Astra or Hotbird that are nothing to do with Sky are those channels which are not part of their EPG but are still broadcast within the frequency and symbol ranges that a Sky Digibox can understand. But history shows that very few channels indeed that a Sky Digibox is capable of receiving do not have a Sky EPG listing (requiring them to be manually tuned by the customer as an Other Channel) as the lack of a Sky EPG listing for an English speaking channel usually amounts to commercial suicide.

In any event I am assured by the powers that be running this forum that complaining publicly about the absence of EPG listings for certain channels here is not productive and that the only way Tivo owners can legitimately pursue this matter further is by lodging a complaint with Sky Tivo customer services and/or directly with the customer services department of those channels that have an EPG listing on Sky but that do not currently have one on a Tivo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I don't think there is any misunderstanding.
> 
> I understand full well that the only actual directly Sky run channels are those with the word Sky in the channel title. However ...


Unfortunately, none of that means anything other than the channels have to pay for encyryption and a place on the EPG. The _actual_ EPG entry is, again, nothing to do with Sky.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> In any event I am assured by the powers that be running this forum that complaining publicly about the absence of EPG listings for certain channels here is not productive and that the only way Tivo owners can legitimately pursue this matter further is by lodging a complaint with Sky Tivo customer services and/or directly with the customer services department of those channels that have an EPG listing on Sky but that do not currently have one on a Tivo.


Er no, you were just called on posting about the lack of EPG data in the channel line up errors thread instead of the guide data errors thread!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Er no, you were just called on posting about the lack of EPG data in the channel line up errors thread instead of the guide data errors thread!


No incorrect. It appears that any form of direct public criticism on this forum of Tribune not providing listings data on certain Freesat channels is generally perceived to be unfair and unreasonable by the forum management.

I think the arguments goes that this is like me complaining to a speedo manufacturer directly about the unreliability of their speedo readout in my Fiat sports car rather than to Fiat who chose to select and install that device.

Strictly speaking Tribune have no duty to respond to any comments made here by end users about issues that arise with the data they compile for our UK Tivos. The official position is that we should complain to Sky Tivo customer services. It is just rather unfortunate that due to the arms length nature of Sky Tivo customer services in relation to Tivo itself that no complaints about EPG completeness issues ever actually seem to go back to Tivo Inc, who might then decide to discuss the issues with Tribune.

The whole Sky Tivo customer service operation seems to merely issue stock responses that its the fault of the channels for not supplying the data and the only time Sky Tivo CS contact Tivo itself is when a new EPG subscriber has trouble getting their data downloads operating successfully or when a customer wants to change software version from 2.5.5 to 2.5.5a.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> No incorrect.


No, Pete, _you_ are wrong in this instance so live with it!

Your original post, in the lineup errors thread said (my emphasis for point-making):



Pete77 said:


> Come on Tribune you are being lazy. No one is asking you to come up with *listings* for the Shopping Channels or any of the very obscure foreign language channels on the Sky Digital platform..


You even implicitly admitted the mistake:



Pete77 said:


> My above post has been edited to comply with these requirements.


Oh, and oz isn't 'management', he's just a UK moderator 



Pete77 said:


> ... no complaints about EPG completeness issues ever actually seem to go back to Tivo Inc...


Categorical and un-refutable proof please.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Categorical and un-refutable proof please.


The same excuse as to the reason for the lack of listings is always used by Sky Tivo customer services even when a channel itself indicates it would be perfectly happy to provide EPG data free of charge in whatever format required.

In any event is categorical and unrefutable proof was needed for everything there would be no national newspapers and in particular no numerous different articles speculating on the possible reasons for the disappearance of Madeleine.

Categorical and unrefutable proof is only needed for criminal law courts. Even the civil law courts decide things only on the balance of the balance of reasonable probabilities.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay then. Well, they always seem to act on things I tell them about. I notice you didn't challenge the rest of my post


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Okay then. Well, they always seem to act on things I tell them about. I notice you didn't challenge the rest of my post


And what do you usually tell them about that they act on then?

Perhaps that you have a new credit card number or new credit card expiry date to give them so you can go on paying your monthly subscription.  

I have told them about www.tivo.co.uk becoming unregistered and told them about various channels they are missing data on none of which they have fixed.

The only useful thing I ever recall them doing was selling me a Lifetime Subscription some little while ago now.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> ...
> I think the arguments goes that this is like me complaining to a speedo manufacturer directly about the unreliability of their speedo readout in my Fiat sports car rather than to Fiat who chose to select and install that device.
> 
> ...


No, it's more like you saying to the speedo manufacturer that the speedo in your Fiat should have some added feature or read up to a higher speed. They may nod politely or they may ignore you completely. You're not their customer - Fiat is. If Fiat want a change they would take it seriously but not some random motorist.

Likewise, Tribune's customer is Tivo not us.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> And what do you usually tell them about that they act on then?


Well I was thinking more about major upcoming listings errors but hey, you continue with the sarcasm if you want to


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well I was thinking more about major upcoming listings errors but hey, you continue with the sarcasm if you want to


I never found listings error reports to Tivo Customer Services did any good myself.

Three days of posting wrong episode details being broadcast for Captain Scarlet in the program listings thread seemed to work wonders though. So I would personally tend to believe that someone at Tribune BV does have a subscription to the thread. Even though they are not going to admit to this.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

We know thay do, they have even posted in it on rare occasion.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I never found listings error reports to Tivo Customer Services did any good myself.
> 
> Three days of posting wrong episode details being broadcast for Captain Scarlet in the program listings thread seemed to work wonders though. So I would personally tend to believe that someone at Tribune BV does have a subscription to the thread. Even though they are not going to admit to this.


Actually, I monitor the thread and report verified errors to them - that has been said before.

Although some of them are just issues regarding the time taken to turn around the listings.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Actually, I monitor the thread and report verified errors to them - that has been said before.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Raisltin Majere said:


> That's very noble of you
> 
> I've followed your advice and somebody at the club is "looking into it".
> 
> Thanks all.


And looked into it they did.

I know nobody expressed an interest in the channel but, just in case, the listings are now available on tivo :up:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Raisltin Majere said:


> And looked into it they did.
> 
> I know nobody expressed an interest in the channel but, just in case, the listings are now available on tivo :up:


 

I am a football fan - although not Liverpool. However, that doesn't stop me watching the other football channels.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Does anyone (ozsat especially) know when we get the main BBC/ITV/C4/5 listings for the Christmas period ? I'm planning to return to the UK for the last 2 weeks of December (travelling on the 15th) and I'm just wondering whether I'll have had the full listings before then. It'd be nice to know I'm leaving my TiVo behind (in Germany) working it's butt off recording all the good stuff, coz I don't want to have to stay in and watch it    

Yes I know it's only October but I just booked my ferry ticket and the thought is fresh in my mind.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Only about a week earlier than normal, I think. That's three weeks ahead instead of two.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Only about a week earlier than normal, I think. That's three weeks ahead instead of two.


Sounds like that'd be good enough  Cheers!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> And looked into it they did.
> 
> I know nobody expressed an interest in the channel but, just in case, the listings are now available on tivo :up:


If the channel is dead keen to be listed and willing to provide the data then in the end Tribune seems to be willing to play ball.

I would imagine that Tribune was also getting requests for data for this channel from other places such as the Windows MCE EPG, which may also have spurred them in to taking action on this one.


----------

